# Throw vs Flood



## DarkEcho6 (Mar 27, 2015)

So I am looking for a couple of flashlights, one for throw(long distance, narrow area) and one for flood(wide area and shorter distance.) I will probably end up modifying them so I can use a crank to charge them. Any under $50 are good.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

What kind of crank charger will you be using?
How many cells in the light do you prefer. 1x-2x cell lights that throw well will probably be li-ion based. To charge them up, you might need a consistent 5v/500mAh to charge the cells. That's going to take a LOT of cranking.

You can spend a bit more for a Klarus RS20.
Has a side flood light and a throwy main light with tailcap magnetic USB charging. No need to modify. Just get a crank charger with USB output. It can use 18650 li-ions, or even 123A primaries.

If you don't want to crank, I personally use solar panels and an Xtar MC1 USB mini charger. Charges 1 cell of different sizes from 16340 all the way to 18650.

www.klaruslight.com/plist_show.php?id=142&lge=en


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey, you sound like a flashlight guy. Hopefully you hang out a bit at candlepowerforums.com and pick up some of the discussion there. There's also a great no-BS sub-forum "Automotive Motorcycles Included" there, with a couple of actual industry experts as members. 

Recently, at work, I was asked about "under $50" lights that could be bought for the Operators. On my recommendation, we bought a few Streamlight ProPolyMax 4AA lights. We wanted non-conductive, weatherproof, common type of batteries. These are actually "intrinsically safe." They advertise 300 lumens, but compare very favorably to my Thrunite TN12 (20140 that claims something like 1050 lumens on its highest setting. 

There's something to be said for a larger reflector. I like the light enough that when BrightGuy recently advertised a $37.99 sale I bought one for my wife. It definitely will reach out across the yard or into the trees. 

I'm using the ProPolyMax with four AA Eneloops Nickel-Metal Hydride. I also swapped the two CR123A cells in the Thrunite for a Ni-MH 18650 and have had pretty good luck.

I liked my Nitecore EA4W while it worked. Ended up getting a new & improved cover for the button from them, then it pretty much just quit except for a slight glow. Darned electronics. And I had Thor's Hammer Custom Leather make a nice holster for it, too. Haven't yet found time to try sending it back. Same for my malfunctioning 4Sevens Preon 2. Maybe I'll just break down, grit my teeth, save my pennies and buy HDS systems once and for all.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

I'm on CPF as well. My handle is "bloodlust".
It's where I derived my handle here in PS from. A play on words so to speak.

For the OP:
There are a lot of lights that already have built in USB charging. Even with that feature, they have at least a water resistant rating. Just my opinion, but modifications might make it less weather resistant. Since you'll be using it outdoors, this might be an important feature.
If it's a project you like to do, go ahead. Sometimes we do have to tweak some stuff just for it to suit our needs and tastes.

But in case you're not aware, the major flashlight players are already bringing out more models with built in USB harging.
Nitecore (MH1C I think plus some thher models. They have AA and 123a size lights with it.)
Klarus is bringing out more models with it. (The new XT11 tactical light. I have the old model. RS18 emergency light with glass breaker. RS20 throw and flood light.)
Olight has some models that have a cradle. I don't mnkw if it's USB powered though.

One charger I'm getting is an Xtar XP1 Hummingbird. It's a tiny single cell charger with USB input but it can charge both ni-mh and li-ion. 16340 or RCR123 size upto AA size.
A USB crank charger or a solar panel should be able to charge it up.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Duracell 1000 lumens. This has a high beam, low beam, and strobe triggered in order by the button switch on the tail. The head dials in for a narrow square beam and widens to a round wide circle that you can adjust. $23 at Amazon though I got mine for less at Costco when it was on sale before Christmas. Its heft and structure are reminiscent of a Maglite.

http://www.amazon.com/Duracell-Durabeam-Ultra-1000-Lumens/dp/B00O70XP24


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'm not sure what you want the lights for. The biggest flashlight I have right now is a 2 AA battery Maglite. I don't want my light to be visible to other people after it hits the fan.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You can also buy the Maglite Solitaire that takes one AAA battery. It's bright enough to see where you're walking but that's about it. You can buy them for $5.99 each on eBay with free shipping. Here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-MagLite...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item4acba0d161


----------



## DarkEcho6 (Mar 27, 2015)

BillS said:


> I'm not sure what you want the lights for. The biggest flashlight I have right now is a 2 AA battery Maglite. I don't want my light to be visible to other people after it hits the fan.


That's why I want one with minimum spill, so only what gets illuminated can see the light.


----------



## black_dog (Feb 24, 2013)

I picked up the Nitecore SRT5 and the SRT7 they are both outstanding lights. They adjust from 0 to super brite plus water prof. They do alot check them on Youtube. The main reason for my post is if your light uses two CR123A or the 18650. You can cut open lap top batteries and they have 18650 type batteries. I opened one that had 9 batteries and bought another on ebay brand new for 30 bucks that had 6 batteries. Just cut them loose and you can recharge them. Good 18650 batteries go for 24 bucks for two. The only thing I found is the positive end does not have a nipple type end. I just roll up a piece of foil into a ball and put it on end of battery. I have about 18 18650 batteries for my two lights. They were all charged up ready to go but I'am on the first two after two years of use. I use them everyday but turn them way down, when I use them for getting around house late at night and crank them up high when I need to see . I had to take extra batteries and drain them down to storage mode. Great savings on batteries.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

DarkEcho6 said:


> That's why I want one with minimum spill, so only what gets illuminated can see the light.


Anything with an aspheric lens should do if you'll modify it. Go with the adjustable head Duracell ones from Costco if you want inexpensive ones and will modify them anyway.


----------



## DarkEcho6 (Mar 27, 2015)

ZangLussuria said:


> Anything with an aspheric lens should do if you'll modify it. Go with the adjustable head Duracell ones from Costco if you want inexpensive ones and will modify them anyway.


What about red lenses? Or would some red plastic wrap slapped over the flashlight do the job?


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

Haven't really tried red lenses since I have a small red LED light on my Victorinox Midnite Manager.
My Klarus XT11 has a removeable bezel where I can attach filters. Haven't had a need to do so although I really haven't tried going "stealth" unless playing airsoft night games.

You could probably fabricate something a bit more robust than plastic wrap. I've made white frosted diffusers with just some bottles and also film canisters. A bit crude but it works.
I think a red plastic lens can be made to fit.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

.

I **HATE** "hand-crank" ANYTHING. A friggin' AM radio uses so little power, but you gotta crank it for 20 minutes to listen to it for 5 mins. 
That's worthless. 

Flashlights are almost as bad. I have a 12-volt charger for every device in my house, and since I'm set-up for 12 volt solar I'll never have to hand crank anything as long as I can charge from 12 volts.

Rechargeable batteries are pretty darn cheap on eBay. 
Search for "10X" when searching - usually get a "lot" of 10 batteries for the same price as 2-3!!


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

I am pretty exclusive to fenix AA flashlights. I have always recommended the energizer romeo but sadly, they no longer make it.


----------

